# Art of war in ME:  interior lines  VS  exterior lines?



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 6, 2020)

Deployment is often the only specific stuff provided by JRRT to describe military conflicts.
Here're some of my summary of battles that could be typical and classic to describe as typical interior lines VS exterior lines.

1. Dagor bragollach (interior)Morgoth VS (exterior)Free people

2. Battle of unnumbered tears (interior)Morgoth VS (exterior)Free people

3. Battle of Dogarlad in 1851 (interior)Wainriders VS (exterior)Free people

4. Disaster of the Morannon in 1944 (interior)Wainriders VS (exterior)Free people

5. Battle of Fornst in 1974 (interior) Angamar VS (exterior)Free people

6. Battle of Black-Gate (interior)Free people (exterior)Mordor

As you can see, exterior lines requires much more single combat quality(First hand decision for frontal combat accident, morale, discipline, and so forth). As an result, we can make the conclusion that Free people might got much better military personnel quality. What do you guys think?^^
Just provide anything you know about typical interior lines VS exterior lines battle in ME or left any constructive thought relative with the this topic ^^


----------

